# World champion cyclocross on Felt



## prinsken (Oct 22, 2005)

The rumour goes that Wout Van Aert will be riding a Felt, starting 1 january 2017


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

prinsken said:


> The rumour goes that Wout Van Aert will be riding a Felt, starting 1 january 2017


How's your Dutch?
Van Aert krijgt nieuw materiaal - Veldrijden | Sport-Planet.eu
-SD


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Superdave3T said:


> How's your Dutch?
> Van Aert krijgt nieuw materiaal - Veldrijden | Sport-Planet.eu
> -SD



LOL,wow, I right clicked on that page background and clicked 'Translate'. 

Pretty funny! (and it confirmed he is going to Felt on Jan 1).



Translated Page said:


> *Wout Van Aert, after New Year with a new steel horse in the ass diving in the field. Indeed, the world champion cyclocross team joined forces with a new producer.*Van Aert driving time being on material from Colnago, but that will change after January 1st. Crelan-Verandas Willems will cooperate with the US manufacturer Felt. Both cyclocross team the Road Team procontinentale go Felt bikes ride.
> Verandas Willems rode this season at Specialized. Felt is best known in the triathlon and the company has been around since the eighties. In recent years the focus was on more disciplines in cycling.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

This does confuse me a little, as I've seen bike companies only start to put WC stripes on their products after a world championship was won on their product, but here we have Felt putting the stripes on a bike when the rider used a different bike to win it. Or am I thinking about production bikes, in which case Felt will only be applying the stripes to Van Aert's bike, and there won't be a commercial version sold to general punters?



MMsRepBike said:


>


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

SNS1938 said:


> This does confuse me a little, as I've seen bike companies only start to put WC stripes on their products after a world championship was won on their product, but here we have Felt putting the stripes on a bike when the rider used a different bike to win it. Or am I thinking about production bikes, in which case Felt will only be applying the stripes to Van Aert's bike, and there won't be a commercial version sold to general punters?


Nope, the picture is right, you're just wrong.










This bike for sure never won the world's, a Dogma did. However the bike manufacturers can paint up a WC bike even if they didn't win it, all they need is the rider.

The bike itself is never awarded anything officially, it doesn't actually ever win anything according to the UCI, it's only the rider. A rider's bike can match their kit, no matter what their kit is.

As for a commercial version, that's entirely up to Felt, they can if they want.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> ...
> As for a commercial version, that's entirely up to Felt, they can if they want.


I look forward to seeing if they do a WCS bike now, or wait for him to win whilst riding a Felt.


----------

